# Wie finde ich den Pfad eines ImageIcons heraus?



## neo714 (4. Sep 2007)

Hallo!

Ich möchte den Pfad von einem ImageIcon herausfinden, das auf einem JLabel liegt.
Das Icon wurde mit JLabel.setIcon(...); auf das Label gesetzt - aber wie bekomme ich jetzt den Pfad des Bildes wieder heraus? Denn mit JLabel.getIcon(); bekomme ich nur ein Icon ?!

Bitte um Hilfe,
Michael


----------



## SlaterB (4. Sep 2007)

wie wird denn das Icon erstellt?
wenn es ein ImageIcon ist, dann bringt vielleicht getDescription() den Dateinamen?


```
/**
     * Creates an ImageIcon from the specified file. The image will
     * be preloaded by using MediaTracker to monitor the loading state
     * of the image.
     * @param filename the name of the file containing the image
     * @param description a brief textual description of the image
     * @see #ImageIcon(String)
     */
    public ImageIcon(String filename, String description) {
	image = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage(filename);
        if (image == null) {
            return;
        }
	this.filename = filename; 
        this.description = description;
	loadImage(image);
    }

    /**
     * Creates an ImageIcon from the specified file. The image will
     * be preloaded by using MediaTracker to monitor the loading state
     * of the image. The specified String can be a file name or a
     * file path. When specifying a path, use the Internet-standard
     * forward-slash ("/") as a separator. 
     * (The string is converted to an URL, so the forward-slash works
     * on all systems.)
     * For example, specify:
     * <pre>
     *    new ImageIcon("images/myImage.gif") </pre>
     * The description is initialized to the <code>filename</code> string.
     *
     * @param filename a String specifying a filename or path
     * @see #getDescription
     */
    public ImageIcon (String filename) {
        this(filename, filename);
    }
```

(auf this.filename kann man anscheinend nicht zugreifen)


----------



## Guest (5. Sep 2007)

```
JLabel.getIcon().toString();
```


----------



## *Hendrik (5. Sep 2007)

*Gast* *Nun eingeloggt*

War aber auch nur geraten  :wink:


----------



## SlaterB (5. Sep 2007)

passt ganz gut, denn toString() liefert ja auch getDescription() 
(in ImageIcon zumindest)


----------



## neo714 (5. Sep 2007)

Danke - der Workaround mit der Description hat das Problem gelöst, auch wenn ich nicht verstehe warum man auf die Description zugreifen kann - aber auf den Pfad nicht....

Trotzdem danke!


----------



## Wildcard (5. Sep 2007)

Weil ein Bild nichts mit der Datenquelle zu tun hat aus der es erstellt wurde!?


----------



## merlin2 (5. Sep 2007)

Wenn wir dich nicht hätten... :roll:


----------



## Wildcard (5. Sep 2007)

Hätte das Board 10121 Beiträge weniger


----------

